# [SOLVED] My usb mice don't work



## cmfldc13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I brought a NGS mice about 2 months ago and yesterday, the mice started freezing and now it doesn't work at all.
When i plug it in, windows recognize it as an unknown device. I also shouldn't need to install any driver because it's a plug and play mice. I don't think that the mice is in bad state because when i plug it the light turns on.
I have a hp pavilion dv6 with windows 7 sp1 64bit.
If you need more information please just ask.
(also sorry if my english is bad)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My usb mice don't work*

Hi cmfldc13 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Assuming you've tried the mouse in different USB-sockets, do you have access to another PC to test the mouse on, or another mouse to test on your PC? That will narrow it down to either a hardware-mouse fault or a software-driver fault.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: My usb mice don't work*



> the mice started freezing and now it doesn't work at all.


Have you checked the battery? Also give it a good shot of compressed air into the lazer opening. (or blow into it).


----------



## cmfldc13 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: My usb mice don't work*

to ay i can't try the mice in other computer or other mice in this one but maybe tomorrow I will test and my mice don't have a battery because it's not wireless. I tried the compressed air but it still give me the unknown device message.
thanks for the sugestions


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My usb mice don't work*

From the 'Control Panel, open the 'Device Manager' and expand the 'Mice and other pointing devices' entry (click on the '+'). Select your mouse, right-click then select the 'Properties' entry. In the dialogue-box that appears, click the 'Drivers' tab and then click the 'Uninstall' button to delete the mouse drivers.

Reboot the PC then let Windows detect your mouse, find the drivers and install them. You might need to reboot again, when the installation is finished.


----------



## cmfldc13 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: My usb mice don't work*

When I go to device manager, under the "Mice and other pointing devices" appear "mouse compatible with HID" and I uninstall that, rebbot, and when i plug the mouse nothing happened so I also uninstalled, under the "Usb drivers" tab, a thing called unknown device, then i reboot and when i plug my mouse again, first it says USB device not recognized and then a window appear saying "device driver installed without success" and under it says "Unknown device (space) with failures"
(note that my os is not in English so the names might not be exact)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: My usb mice don't work*

It would seem that there's a physical fault with the mouse itself - Although the light comes on, it could be the receiver or the logic-circuitry that's faulty. I'd guess the latter, seeing as the PC can't recognise the mouse at all.


----------



## cmfldc13 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: My usb mice don't work*

Today I tested it on other computer and it gave me the same errors, so its the mouse fault.
Sorry for taking so long and thanks for the support


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

No problem, I'm glad it's finally sorted for you :grin:


----------

